# Century Geometry



## Bubba (Oct 6, 2004)

I've never ridden a Merckx but am close to purchasing the 7-11 Corsa Extra reproduction frame. Looking at the STA (73.42) for my size 52, I don't see any numbers that suggest this is a super relaxed bike. I've ridden 72.5 and 73 STA before, which I consider "relaxed" but the Corsa geo looks similar to other production numbers on todays designs. Does the Corsa have a relaxed HTA or are these bikes "square"? Long chain stays?

Help a confused buyer on fit and ride qualities.


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't know the specs but the Corsas are more aggressive, for sure in the head tube. Where did you find that 73.42 figure?

If you want a more relaxed ride go for the Century. If the original tt sticker says Corsa, it has Corsa geometry. 

I don't know about the chain stay length but my TSX Century replica fits a 25mm rear tire with some room to spare.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 6, 2004)

slojoe said:


> I don't know the specs but the Corsas are more aggressive, for sure in the head tube. Where did you find that 73.42 figure?
> 
> If you want a more relaxed ride go for the Century. If the original tt sticker says Corsa, it has Corsa geometry.
> 
> I don't know about the chain stay length but my TSX Century replica fits a 25mm rear tire with some room to spare.



www.wrenchscience.com. Its the 07Corsa Extra reproduction. Do you think the HT on a 52 might be 73 degrees? How do you like the ride of the TSX? I ask cause I can't see the SLX being much different...perhaps a bit more compliant.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Older Corsas had varying geometries -- come crit and some century. That said, most smaller frames seem to have steeper seat tube angles. So, a STA of 73.4 might be pretty relaxed for a size 52 frame. My size 57 Corsa 01 has a 72.5 STA and it has century geometry, but I am pretty certain that smaller 01's have steeper angles.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Repro's are on Century*

When the Corsa line first came out in the States, they were catering to the then crit-oriented US market. This was in the later 70's, ha ha, pre George Mount era but post Howard, Skarin, Stetina, etc. STA's in your size were about 75 and even 76 in a 50 size. Later on, they introduced the Century geometry where the STA, than and now, is about .5-1.0 degree more slack than many, not all , equivalent sizes by other makers. The reproductions are all Century geometry. You look back and laugh at the geometry but back then and considering the market.........

I have a Corsa with Century and it rides fine. I also have a SC Team, Genius special, Ti Ex and they all fit, handle and ride well. If the prices works for you, buy it.


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

Bubba said:


> www.wrenchscience.com. Its the 07Corsa Extra reproduction. Do you think the HT on a 52 might be 73 degrees? *How do you like the ride of the TSX?* I ask cause I can't see the SLX being much different...perhaps a bit more compliant.


I love my TSX. I only have one road bike so it has to be perfect...for me. I don't race it so can't comment on the stiffness, flex, etc. I find it thoroughly compliant on rough roads, smooth and well-damped. Not harsh or jarring at all. 

I do like to climb and the slack seat tube is very good for that. The relaxed head tube also makes the bike very stable, I can pull my hands off with no reaction from the bike yet it carves turns much better than I do. It's a case of me holding the bike back and not the other way around.

As I understand it the TSX replica bikes have Century geometry. You can kind of tell by looking at the frame...if the head tube is in the same plane as the seat tube, Century. To me the Corsa just looks to have a steeper head angle, though others here can give you more objective and precise answers.

...of course I'm talking about the older frames, ~1990. I don't know about the newer ones.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 6, 2004)

boneman said:


> When the Corsa line first came out in the States, they were catering to the then crit-oriented US market. This was in the later 70's, ha ha, pre George Mount era but post Howard, Skarin, Stetina, etc. STA's in your size were about 75 and even 76 in a 50 size. Later on, they introduced the Century geometry where the STA, than and now, is about .5-1.0 degree more slack than many, not all , equivalent sizes by other makers. The reproductions are all Century geometry. You look back and laugh at the geometry but back then and considering the market.........
> 
> I have a Corsa with Century and it rides fine. I also have a SC Team, Genius special, Ti Ex and they all fit, handle and ride well. If the prices works for you, buy it.


Tough decesion; its either the Merckx or Torelli Countach... both have unique geometry. I rode a steel Olmo Millenium for a few months that had a 75 STA...bike was great going uphill and real quick under foot.


----------

